# gpu- multilingua



## von kain (Oct 5, 2007)

this is a big community and we can help a lot what about a translation pack?

from what i see there are many people around the globe if w1zzard want (is he's software)  we can  make it  
i like to make it in greek 

anyone else?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2007)

no translations planned


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I also want to make it in a greek.

LOL.

j/k


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of the computer industry does everything is english and japanese. I'm not saying there isn't a large user base around the world, but the general user of this program is a overclocker. Other lang's shouldn't be needed.


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Most of the computer industry does everything is english and japanese. I'm not saying there isn't a large user base around the world, but the general user of this program is a overclocker. Other lang's shouldn't be needed.



agreed, anyone who is on pc's enough to use this tools, must know english


----------



## von kain (Oct 5, 2007)

believe it or not i agree also but  dont forget that many people will like to show it on people that doesn't speak english good enough or not at all


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 5, 2007)

von kain said:


> believe it or not i agree also but  dont forget that many people will like to show it on people that doesn't speak english good enough or not at all



You have any idea how many languages there are? How long the coding takes too? W1zz is concerned with it correctly displaying the information first and foremost.


----------



## von kain (Oct 5, 2007)

yap but don't forget that you can just add-on the proffered language.

i ust say my though here no need to believe i am trying to force anyone and as i say before i really believe its stupid but in a unified world there isn't only one language and furthermore not everyone speaks,reads or write english


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 5, 2007)

von kain you sould pay wizzard for translation


----------



## von kain (Oct 6, 2007)

i was asking if anyone wants (after the approval of w1zzard) to contribute for a translation i wasn't demand for it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2007)

Seems to me that von kain's English is better than many people answering HIS OFFER to help. Here's a guy who is offering his time, for free, to contribute.

My goodness. Someone offers help, and members come in and bash the guy.  He deserves a "thanks" even if the help isn't needed.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 6, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> You have any idea how many languages there are? How long the coding takes too? W1zz is concerned with it correctly displaying the information first and foremost.



Actually if you work with language files users can translate themselves. Though there is little real use for it.


----------



## von kain (Oct 7, 2007)

i still like a greek version of gpu-z even if it is useless like a glass hammer


----------



## Kainco (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree that hardcore overclockers and gamers know english, also that w1z is really busy trying to make the program work properly, however, I think it would be nice to have it in other languages.

So, if after the program is fully functional, I offer for a spanish translation (I have no experience translating software, but I'd be glad to contribute)


----------



## von kain (Oct 8, 2007)

so until know is Spanish and Greek


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 8, 2007)

von kain said:


> so until know is Spanish and Greek



I will do the hungarian translate, if W1zzard changes his mind


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll do UK english, Queens English, if needed. You know those Germans... they never get their accents right. LOL


----------



## von kain (Oct 8, 2007)

Greek,Spanish,Hungarian 

lemonadesoda you  cant do the greek if you like i just volunteer for multi language


----------



## sixor (Oct 9, 2007)

i speak spanish

but i think it´s stupid to traslate this tool, besides there are things that can´t be traslated to others lenguages

every line of gpuz is easy to undersatand, also if you want to overclock and you´re on a english forum you must know some english

normal ppl who doesn´t how to overclock and other things won´t be using gpuz


----------



## HellasVagabond (Oct 9, 2007)

Well i to can contribute in Greek and also in Klingon  j/k.
Nice going guys. Cheers !


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 9, 2007)

No, I don't want to do the Greek! I'm married! LOL


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 9, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> No, I don't want to do the Greek! I'm married! LOL



Real men cheat on their wife.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Real men cheat on their wife.



But

If you sleep with your girlfriend, and your wife at the same time. Your wife is cheating on YOU!!!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 9, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Real men cheat on their wife.


I'm not actually married. I'm trying, after 3 failed attempts,  to get the joke to "do the Greek" understood


----------



## von kain (Oct 9, 2007)

but if you girlfriend sleep with your wife this is count as a cheat??

and another question if you sleep with your wife this mean that you cheat your girlfriend with your wife?


----------



## |L1n3 (Oct 10, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> no translations planned


i think: no translation is needed !
Because there is not much text there. And English is not for nothing a global Language.

Excuse me for that bad english, but in German it sounds not better, too


----------



## von kain (Oct 13, 2007)

|L1n3 said:


> i think: no translation is needed !
> Because there is not much text there. And English is not for nothing a global Language.
> 
> Excuse me for that bad english, but in German it sounds not better, too




i was believe the French was a global too and most of french hate to speak english


----------



## pt (Oct 13, 2007)

von kain said:


> i was believe the French was a global too and most of french hate to speak english



french is not global anymore, what about if chinese was the main internet language? 
it would be fun


----------



## von kain (Oct 13, 2007)

actully if you take it to the numbers the chinese have 1.700.000.000 people speaking it so i guess is the new global language


----------



## sixor (Oct 14, 2007)

well yeah there are many chinese but they got firewalled (i hope that word exist) so still they doesn´t care as a lenguaje, only for themself

everyone should learn english, that way it should be the global lenguaje (not the maths)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 14, 2007)

thank goodness you recommended ENGLISH and not esperanto lenguaje (sic)


----------



## von kain (Oct 14, 2007)

can i translate on tsakonika (spartan dialect )


----------



## Xajel (Mar 26, 2009)

I was searching for translation too as I was ready to translate to Arabic, and before I start a new thread I saw this one and it looks that I was too late to think about it

I wonder if Wizzard has now plans for translation support ( via external inf/xml files ) so it will be easier for him and easier for translators too...

about the screenshot function, I think it will be easy to offer option to capture in both the user preferred language or english language with the last one is used for official verfications and so on


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

you dont need to know english to use GPU-Z
Hz, MHz, GHz, MB  they're universal.
its not like radeon or nvidia needs to be translated here.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> вам не нужно овладеть английским для использования GPU-Z Hz, MHz, GHz, MB they' универсалия re. своим близким radeon или nvidia нужно быть переведенным здесь.



Ich bin mit einverstanden, was Miesmuscheln sagten.

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Ich bin mit einverstanden, was Miesmuscheln sagten.
> 
> I couldn't resist.



...

...

...

GAH.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2009)

i might be willing to start off with a chinese translation. anyone a native and tech expert?


----------



## Xajel (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you dont need to know english to use GPU-Z
> Hz, MHz, GHz, MB  they're universal.
> its not like radeon or nvidia needs to be translated here.



I know, it's not about MHz or MB, it's about some other terms like Bus, Clock, Shaders, some non-english don't know what all these technic mean, so they always ask about them


----------



## Xajel (Mar 26, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i might be willing to start off with a chinese translation. anyone a native and tech expert?



Thanks W1zzard, this is a good start as Chinese is the biggest language if we're talking about native language...

but would it be easier to have some language engine rather than having a language hard coded ?
if your concern is poor translation and some design flows ( longer translation than original space ) then you can have some authorized translation team that take all these into account, languages can be added internally ( not by external file ) so this mean the same single file but in the same time provides easy to add/manage languages...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2009)

yes there will be some kind of language engine, but the language data will be integrated into the gpu-z binary so there is still just one file to download


----------



## sixor (Apr 5, 2009)

if you need spanish translation i can do it, but i think that is just dumb, gpuz is easy to understand and use


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 11, 2009)

i can provide support for spanish


----------

